# What did you get for Valentine's Day?



## Hooked (14/2/18)

I got:

1. Shutter blinds people who arrived to fix new stack doors installed last week, but the part that they needed would be ready only this afternoon. Thanks for calling.

2. My builder who arrived, as promised, to fix some things which he didn't properly the first time, then told me he can't do it *today* because he's going to Kokstad on* Friday. *Say what?

3. An artist (wall murals) who arrived, as promised, to brighten up my boundary walls. He wanted to paint a sea landscape. Why? I can see the sea from my house! 

4. A friend who arrived to tell me that someone who was trying to make trouble for me here has fled to Gordon's Bay and is being sought by the police (nothing to do with me - she stole things). Gordon's Bay isn't big, so how much searching are the police doing?


5. A Whatsapp msg - see pic

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

I do believe that valentines day should be valentines year a little love each day not just a whole lot on one day and very little the rest of the year,but for those who appreciates that gift on that day I hope it made your day special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/2/18)

A haircut

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stillwaters (18/2/18)

I revived the best Valentine's gift ever. I moved at the end of October last year. During the move I kept 2 mods out to sustain me through this time, using my bb most of the time but with my favorite rig available as well. 

By the end of the move I couldn't find my favorite but didn't worry as I thought it had been packed in without me remembering. 

I revived a phone call from the caretaker the following day to all if I'd given my vape to one of the movers as a thank you. This mover had returned the following day and was caught by the caretaker collecting my rig from my postbox. 

I told the caretaker that there was no ways I would have done this. He said he would try get it back for me as he knew where the mover lived. 

On Valentine's day I went to collect my Thereon 75 bf, Hadaly and Hands tip. Best present ever

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (18/2/18)

Nothing.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

zadiac said:


> Nothing.


By choice or by design

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (24/2/18)

Laid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

